# NLS for goldfish



## MsGita (Apr 24, 2012)

Does anyone here feed their goldfish New Life Spectrum 1mm sinking pellets?
If so, how many per feeding?

They are so tiny and I have no idea what is an appropriate amount for a feeding. My black moor has swim bladder issues so I feed him lots of veggies and I pre-soak the pellets. I just want to make sure he's getting a balanced diet but not over fed. 

Thanks!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

i dont know but NLS is the best of the best!! I would get it!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I'd skip the pellets and make your own food. NLS can mess up your goldfish like any other food. 
I can post you the recipes in a bit if you want. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsGita (Apr 24, 2012)

He has been a lot better since starting the NLS. He hasn't been floaty at all, the Hikari he was eating before was horrible. He's also getting veggies which is helping.

This is a fish that someone was ready to flush because he looked like he was going to die any minute. Now he is active and looking good!

Olympia, I would love the recipe if you have time to post it!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Yea, you would have noticed an improvement when changing to a lower grain food.
The grains is what dos them in, just a clog into those fragile digestive systems they have.
Soaking the pellets is good too, I think it keeps gas out of the system.

Here's a ton of recipes that are completely grain free. The gel is a better thing to feed as well since it's already moist. Anything like calcium carbonate/clay/bacteria supplements is optional... As long as you get the multivitamin in there. Vitamin C is easy to do with a bit of orange as a snack before a water change (since it's messy).
http://thegab.org/Goldfish/gelfoodrecipes.html

I use baby food recipes.. I had a bad experience blending chard (do NOT put the stems in the blender or your blender may burst into a ton of smoke ;-)) so these are much faster, and they make smaller amounts of food. Even these will last your basically FOREVER with a goldfish.
Oh, and don't forget to freeze it. Lol. I'll PM you those since they are actually on another forum...


----------



## MsGita (Apr 24, 2012)

Thank you Olympia!!!


----------

